# Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978621523803156481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978694350992527366
-----






Cut to the *3.22 mark* to see what I am talking about. 

This was actually a dark segment on Raw aired during Ultimate Deletion so wouldn't have seen it unless u checked Youtube.

I am a big fan of Rousey but this was just awful. Looked like a dance more than an actual fight. Dana just jumping onto Ronda was just lol. 

I guess people were right..u can't have Ronda go out and have singles matches at the moment. She has a long way to go before she becomes a decent pro wrestler.






Terrible promo this time.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

The move looked cool but Dana willingly jumping onto her ruined it.


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Balor fan slagging off someone else, all Finn does is kicks. XD

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



CaixinhaMindset said:


> Balor fan slagging off someone else, all Finn does is kicks. XD
> 
> Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


Smoothest player in the business buddy. 

But seriously, it looks like Ronda will take atleast an year before she will attain 'Green' status


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

LOL that was awful acting :lol


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Balor fan said:


> Smoothest player in the business buddy.
> 
> But seriously, it looks like Ronda will take atleast an year before she will attain 'Green' status


There's a video on YouTube : Why Nikki Bella is a better wrestler than Finn Balor. 

You should check it out

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Rushing her into a match just to have her look awful will be a huge failure on WWE's part. Were talking Roman Reigns push failure here.


----------



## Joe T (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Looked fine...Dana tried a punch and was blocked so she tried to back out. Grabbed by Rousey and tossed aside. Nothing wrong with it. Plus fans got to see Rousey without having to use her just to do nothing on the build to WM.

And as for Dana jumping, u see wrestlers do that a million times, so it's nothign. Sometimes it's more obvious than other times.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

That was so uncomfortable. Why did I watch that?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Wait this was on Raw last night?


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Well Dana isn't someone you want to be practicing or getting test runs with anyway.


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Mugging of Cena said:


> Wait this was on Raw last night?


Yep

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



CaixinhaMindset said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


Oh shit my bad didn't read OP. It was shown during the Ultimate Deletion segment.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Dana's thickness is underrated.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

The way Ronda blocked that punch looked retarded, like something from a power ranger choreographed fight from the 90's.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

I didn't really cringe. Looked odd, yeah. But she's also working with Dana Brooke. You automatically don't expect anything good.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Zappers said:


> That was so uncomfortable. Why did I watch that?


Perfect description...uncomfortable.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



SAMCRO said:


> The way Ronda blocked that punch looked retarded, like something from a power ranger choreographed fight from the 90's.


Nah dude. Don't insult the power rangers like that. It was more like a shitty Steven Seagal fight sequence.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

And this is the supposed "big thing" to push the women's division forward? That's a hard pass from me, I'll take actual female wrestlers with ability than this overhyped bland trash thanks :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

I kinda hope they pull a swerve at Mania and have her screw Kurt and align with HHH/Steph. 

Bitch Ronda > face Ronda all day


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Is she ever gonna stop the god damn smiling and giggling anytime soon? Shes weeks into this supposed serious storyline for WM and shes still coming out smiling and laughing like some guest celebrity playing wrestler and slapping fans hands. And everytime she starts to cut a promo she stands there smiling like a goof then starts uncontrollably laughing cause some fans are chanting her name.

She needs to stop that shit and actually get in character and act as if she belongs here not like some aw struck fangirl whos living her dream.

And someone for the love of god needs to tell her to speak loud and put emphasis on her words when shes cutting a promo, cause she gets on the mic and mumbles these low toned quick sentences that you can hardly understand what shes saying. And now they're afraid to let her speak for more than 10 seconds before they have someone interrupt her and stop her from embarrassing herself.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

You can't judge someone's wrestling ability based on this. Wrestling is very easy and natural when you've got experience in grappling for real, I'm confident Rousey will put on a decent performance in her match. Especially compared to how botchy and clunky the rest of the women are.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

I was more interested how little the crowd reacted to the whole thing... Hoping Ronda will work on them mic skills asap. AND PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD STOP SMILING!! Ronda should just team with Apollo Crews and Finn Balor and call themselves the Smiling Goofs.

The stuff with Dana I completely forgot about as it can hardly be described as wrestling. We have yet to see an actual wrestling match with Ronda so I am still waiting until I can judge in that department.


----------



## Zuckerhut83 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

I haven't seen anything from Rousey after the Rumble and will not Change this fact.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Barely any reaction (at least compared to the normal for women), awful acting. What were they doing with Ronda blocking her hand like that? It looked like she was angry and in a lightsaber duel. I don't understand why anyone wanted her in WWE.

She's also so miscast. Why is she acting like the smiley babyface? This wasn't the reason Ronda surged in UFC.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

It looked more like Dana's fault to me. The first hit was so weak it looked more like she was trying to go for the "test of strength" spot rather than a slap. Maybe she was scared to risk hitting Rousey?

Whether it was Rousey's fault or not, I maintain that she shouldn't be wrestling more than 30 seconds at WrestleMania. She made her name crushing professional fighters in less than a minute, Stephanie McMahon has had one fight in about a decade. Unless Triple H smashes her before she gets to Stephanie or Stephanie uses weapons there's no justification for Stephanie having a prayer against her.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

The blocked punch thing from Ronda looked like a kid from the 1980's pretending to do karate and the slam just looked awful, Dana literally jumped into Ronda's arms, so fucking choreographed. Girls, pro wrestling is only entertaining if it doesn't *look* choreographed but that shit just looked so incredibly fake.

Ronda is going to bomb.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



SAMCRO said:


> The way Ronda blocked that punch looked retarded, like something from a power ranger choreographed fight from the 90's.


I legit cried laughing from watching that. I then said falcon kick lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

On one hand, please less jumping and making it obvious you're doing the move for her.
On the other hand, nice suplex.
Also the fact she can't stop smiling is still hilarious to me. I hope she gets pedigreed just to see her smile over the fact she just took a pedigree. She can't help but be excited since she's genuinely happy to be there. She doesn't need to come out snarling and growling like a wild dog.

I don't see the problem of her blocking the punch. I mean she's being built as physically stronger than most of the women. So no big deal.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Ronda has a lot of nervous energy. It explains the constant smiling and stiffness. They really should be letting her have real matches and not debut her at Mania.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Empress said:


> Ronda has a lot of nervous energy. It explains the constant smiling and stiffness. They really should be letting her have real matches and not debut her at Mania.


And she hasn't even got a proper opponent at WrestleMania either. It's Stephanie McMahon.

I'm really worried this could be a train wreck honestly. I want to give Ronda a chance, but they are not giving her the adequate time to grow. All the training in the world doesn't get you ready for real ring action on TV.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

I'll watch anything with Dana in it. :reigns2


----------



## Insideyourhead (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Nice suplex.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Before watching: Why even air that video package on her story instead of having her on air if she was there anyway.
After watching: Oh god, thank fuck this wasn't on TV.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



The Fourth Wall said:


> And she hasn't even got a proper opponent at WrestleMania either. It's Stephanie McMahon.
> 
> I'm really worried this could be a train wreck honestly. I want to give Ronda a chance, but they are not giving her the adequate time to grow. All the training in the world doesn't get you ready for real ring action on TV.


This feels more like Stephanie trying to get herself over and mainstream press. But Ronda really should've had her first program with a female talent that could help carry her. I don't even think Ronda is going to do much at Mania except put Steph in an arm bar. She'll still need to eventually wrestle a full match. Good luck to her. I don't want to see her embarrassed again.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Fogret the suplex, what about the block :lmao


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Looked like one of those Aikido demonstration shit in were a old man can block ton of enemies with one hand, cringe.


----------



## RoyalAsuka (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

on the positive note, for a dull segment these are some very impressive views. 2M for almost nothing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Well, that happened, I think that is called "Exposing the business" lol, that looked really fake.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

This was awkward. That move didn’t look good, 
She’s nervous, obviously. Hopefully she can shake it off with time but they’re not doing her any favors by having her debut match at WrestleMania. Stephanie’s really just in it for her own exposure at the expense of Ronda looking like a Christy Hemme at WM21.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

That wasn't too bad, they're giving her these dark segments so she doesn't look like an idiot on TV, it'll help her practice and improve. For a little comedy segment to keep the crowd entertained while the Matt/Bray pre-tape was happening, I didn't see anything worth complaining about.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

That was so realistic....Ronda is the fastest learner I have ever seen.

On a side note, Bastion Booger is thick.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

It didn't look like it was done properly. Dana's arm wasn't protected enough. She's got a lot of training and learning to do.... or it was perfectly fine and I'm just imagining things....

Either way 

It got the point across that Ronda is a freak of nature. She's really fucking strong. But if she throws Stephanie McMahon like that then grandma is gonna break something


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Empress said:


> Ronda has a lot of nervous energy. It explains the constant smiling and stiffness. They really should be letting her have real matches and not debut her at Mania.


I agree she still has a way to go before getting used to going out there and doing this stuff in front of a live crowd. That comes with experience and practice and you can't just do it by training at the PC.

It is very risky for her to have a debut match at Mania even if it is a tag match, specially when she is facing Steph who is hardly a wrestler. It is not a Charlotte, Sasha or Asuka on the other side who could help carry things smoothly.

I am hoping things go well for her in the tag match but she really needs start having regular segments/matches after that. Even having her squash local jobbers would help.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Dolorian said:


> I agree she still has a way to go before getting used to going out there and doing this stuff in front of a live crowd. That comes with experience and practice and you can't just do it by training at the PC.
> 
> It is very risky for her to have a debut match at Mania even if it is a tag match, specially when she is facing Steph who is hardly a wrestler. It is not a Charlotte, Sasha or Asuka on the other side who could help carry things smoothly.
> 
> I am hoping things go well for her in the tag match but she really needs start having regular segments/matches after that. Even having her squash local jobbers would help.


It's going to be so awkward if she does a move and then starts smiling. We'll see if WWE fans have a grace period but since this is Mania, a bad impression may linger. The mainstream press will eventually move on and she's stuck with us. Or however long her contract is for.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

She's being played up as a babyface. So there's no issue with her smiling during her matches and pandering to the crowd.
I think the issue just relies with her not being able to keep a serious face on.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

holy shit that is bad. Like even for the WWE, just so hard to watch....


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

this is a trainwreck of epic proportions

and I love it


----------



## DaveMeyers (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

This is terrible. Going to boo the living hell out of her at WM. People are going to do the same to brock/roman, which is actually good and white hot on its build but give this nonsense a chance. She deserves to get rattled beyond belief to the point this is an epic disaster.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

I actually enjoyed the little taste of Ronda's ability. Y'all are way too judgmental on her. Let the woman have a REAL match first, my goodness..


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

A lot of work to be done before mania... 

But the only big issue I had with it was *Dana* making it look so telegraphed by JUMPING into Ronda's arms.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Balor fan said:


>


OK just watched the video from start to finish and few things became apparent.

1. What made Ronda a celebrity in the first place was her being a bitchy destroyer, she's now a goofy, smiling geek who's just 'happy to be here', her aura is being eroded with every appearance.



2. Her appearance at Wrestlemania 31 with The Rock worked because she didn't speak IIRC, she worked as a silent killer not constantly talking.

 

3. The slap block and suplex were horrifically bad from both girls, oh and Dana landed on the microphone, ouch.

4. The two 'fans' in that video from 0:13s-0:16s looked like plants to me.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Piper's Pit said:


> OK just watched the video from start to finish and few things became apparent.
> 
> 1. What made Ronda a celebrity in the first place was her being a bitchy destroyer, she's now a goofy, smiling geek who's just 'happy to be here', her aura is being eroded with every appearance.
> 
> ...


So a babyface isn't supposed to smile when interacting with the fans? Also Ronda was laughing at Dana because even she knew Dana stood 0 chance against her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Empress said:


> It's going to be so awkward if she does a move and then starts smiling. We'll see if WWE fans have a grace period but since this is Mania, a bad impression may linger. The mainstream press will eventually move on and she's stuck with us. Or however long her contract is for.


The odds are certainly stacked against her due to how high the expectations currently are. It is one thing to start off in WWE and then move into UFC and come back (like Lesnar) but starting like Ronda is doing coming with so much baggage from UFC and no experience in WWE it will be quite a task to do things in such a way that she is not seen as underperforming or disappointing.

I don't know if it will work, I am hoping it does as I am rooting for her to do well with this run. But with what little we have been able to see she still has some way to go before I think she is ready for a big 1 on 1 feud against a Charlotte or Asuka (for example).


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Rhonda should have went to the performance center and NXT for a year or so first.

WWE is so desperate for ratings that they put her right into the main roster with no training.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



AlexaBliss4Life said:


> So a babyface isn't supposed to smile when interacting with the fans?


Thing is, that's not an in character babyface smile/giggling but rather her just being nervous about it and resorting to smiling to work through said nerves. It is a smile which says more "wow this is so amazing, I can't believe I am doing this" and less an in character act.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



AlexaBliss4Life said:


> So a babyface isn't supposed to smile when interacting with the fans? Also Ronda was laughing at Dana because even she knew Dana stood 0 chance against her.


Ronda shouldn't be that type of babyface, it isn't what made her famous in the first place, she's losing her aura, you can hear it every week the crowd reactions are gradually becoming quieter, most of it isn't her fault she's clearly too nervous to be doing in ring promos.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Piper's Pit said:


> Ronda shouldn't be that type of babyface, it isn't what made her famous in the first place, she's losing her aura, you can hear it every week the crowd reactions are gradually becoming quieter, most of it isn't her fault she's clearly too nervous to be doing in ring promos.


That's another point, the smiling babyface act doesn't suits Ronda. It is detrimental for her to be that.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

*Ronda Rousey performs serviceable suplex* "lol look how bad she is"

*Sasha Banks falls on head 50th time in a match*. "This is awesome !!! What a worker"


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Empress said:


> It's going to be so awkward if she does a move and then starts smiling. We'll see if WWE fans have a grace period but since this is Mania, a bad impression may linger. The mainstream press will eventually move on and she's stuck with us. Or however long her contract is for.


That grin she does all the fucking time annoys me.

And performing one move i wouldn't call 'wrestling'.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Yikes. Good God, it was bad.

I can see why they didnt televise it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



SAMCRO said:


> Is she ever gonna stop the god damn smiling and giggling anytime soon? Shes weeks into this supposed serious storyline for WM and shes still coming out smiling and laughing like some guest celebrity playing wrestler and slapping fans hands. And everytime she starts to cut a promo she stands there smiling like a goof then starts uncontrollably laughing cause some fans are chanting her name.
> 
> She needs to stop that shit and actually get in character and act as if she belongs here not like some aw struck fangirl whos living her dream.
> 
> And someone for the love of god needs to tell her to speak loud and put emphasis on her words when shes cutting a promo, cause she gets on the mic and mumbles these low toned quick sentences that you can hardly understand what shes saying. And now they're afraid to let her speak for more than 10 seconds before they have someone interrupt her and stop her from embarrassing herself.


Agreed.

She gets way too nervous and uncomfortable and ends up being totally awkward.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I mean she is still new and Dana Brooke is shit so what would you expect? Thought it was fine for what it was.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Don't think it was THAT bad....


----------



## eggman26 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

solid segment, everyone just loves to moan. Id love to see some of these social anxious cucks ITT go out there and cut a promo, fact is they'd piss and shit their pants at the same time while passing out from the anxiety.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

it doesn't matter as long as she's pretty


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

drama aside, dana looking wholesome as always.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

I thought Dana was a face with Titus Worldwide

Now she's acting like a heel


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

I thought the title was talking about her wrestling Dana from UFC. I was disappointed.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

She really needs to tone down the happy to be here smile on her face. Takes away her whole aura of a badass.

Imagine Lesnar smiling and high-fiving all the fans when he made his entrance.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

I'm already tired of Ronda Rousey's big toothy grinning, fan hand slapping, so overwhelmed by the reaction I might cry, babyface ways. She's a has beeeeeeeeeeeeeen, a bum, and somebody needs to send her to Palookaville real soon.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

I hated every single thing about this video.

And I think I owe Ronda an apology. I said she'd be the worst thing in the company and I keep forgetting that Dana Brooke exists.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

I was distracted by Ronda's makeup. Not sure what happened, but from certain angles it looked like she had two black eyes.

I can't believe I'm saying this given Survivor Series, but at Mania, they better let Kurt and HHH handle most of the work and have Ronda and Steph rehearse the fuck out of any spots they do. I know Dana's trash, but still... damn!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



CaixinhaMindset said:


> There's a video on YouTube : Why Nikki Bella is a better wrestler than Finn Balor.
> 
> You should check it out
> 
> Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


Nikki Bella isn't better than anyone at anything Pro Wrestling related.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Rousey needs to stop with all of the smiling and acting like a little girl. She giggles uncontrollably every time the crowd chants her name. Its cute from the viewpoint of her living her childhood dream, but its also cringe knowing that she came from UFC. They should have brought her in as a badass like they did Sonya Deville. WWE fucks everything up.

And oh yeah, this was the worst thing I have ever seen. That Rousey slap block was dreadful and very upsetting. How can you possibly be that awkward ladies? How?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

I know wrestling is fake but that was ridiculous. Everything about that was awkward.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

How can this be what is best for business?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I didn't really cringe. Looked odd, yeah. But she's also working with Dana Brooke. You automatically don't expect anything good.


We can't expect everyone to be a Kurt Angle or Brock Lesnar and get the pro wrestling business straight away. It probably take her a while to get it, and if she doesn't she's still going to get a mega push. It's going to be interesting to see if it clicks with her or doesn't.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Dolorian said:


> Thing is, that's not an in character babyface smile/giggling but rather her just being nervous about it and resorting to smiling to work through said nerves. It is a smile which says more "wow this is so amazing, I can't believe I am doing this" and less an in character act.


She will be fine. It's just nerves, she'll be fine around Mania time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



AlexaBliss4Life said:


> She will be fine. It's just nerves, she'll be fine around Mania time.


I am hoping that is the case. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



AlexaBliss4Life said:


> She will be fine. It's just nerves, she'll be fine around Mania time.


no chance.

She'll be lucky if she's just decent in a year from now. She looks like someone going up in front of a crowd for the first time ever.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Dolorian said:


> I am hoping that is the case. Let's see how it goes.


It's pretty clear it's nerves. During the promo package of her training, taped or not, she came across as really likable, someone you wanna see succeed.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



MrJT said:


> no chance.
> 
> She'll be lucky if she's just decent in a year from now. She looks like someone going up in front of a crowd for the first time ever.


Like I said, she's got star power, their just writing her wrong.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

that was the most choreographed wrestling I have ever seen.

Ronda/Steph is going to be real rough.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

*I wasn't prepared for that. Painful.*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Wow, fuck

How long till Wrestlemania?


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> *Ronda Rousey performs serviceable suplex* "lol look how bad she is"
> 
> *Sasha Banks falls on head 50th time in a match*. "This is awesome !!! What a worker"



Easy to explain people in this thread want Ronda to fail and are looking for anything to shit on her about. Then a lot of posters here take wrestling way too serious especially the women's division which imo is really not that great anyway. Most women's matches look unnatural and awkward to begin with.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

*that looked like a variation of the Sukui Nage, its definitely a judo throw she's done, instead of landing on the back she landed front way, pretty sure the move is banned in all competitive sports because of spinal injuries or broken necks i think if i recall correctly.*


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Ronda Rousey and Finn Balor need to be fired.


----------



## Ludvig_Borga (Dec 10, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



RKing85 said:


> that was the most choreographed wrestling I have ever seen.
> 
> Ronda/Steph is going to be real rough.


At least Stephanie can wrestle.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

I bet she'll make some botches and get ridiculed by the fans at Mania.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

It honestly reminded me of when Eva Marie was starting out. That pause before Ronda launched Dana. Dana, as much as I enjoy watching her, wasn't a good person to put with Ronda this early on. If only Alicia Fox was healthy. She would have made Ronda look like a million bucks. Obviously Ronda still has a long way to go. I am sure that they plan on her only doing a few moves in that WM match anyway.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Hahaha, i'm being patient with Ronda. I know she's high profile and thus a lot of people want her to fail (because she's going to be handed a lot of opportunity over other wrestlers), but I wanna see how she is over the next year etc and what the WWE will do. If they treat her like a "special attraction" post mania, it could get dicey. If she really tries to get better and improves like crazy over time, who knows? I really depends on the think tank backstage along with her drive as well. Judging by WWE's recent past...It's not looking too good, but it's too early to blanche out in my humble opinion. Even if the mania match doesn't go off well it's too early. Thing is due her to being in such a high profile position in her first match....Not delivering could be too much of a hole to climb out of...

People laughed when Trish Stratus started wrestling, a few years later everyone was on her non existent jock (I know she's not nearly as famous as Ronda was and wasn't being placed in a high profile mania match in her first match but Trish was a fitness model pre WWE with no wrestling experience whatsoever)


----------



## simon70 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Balor fan said:


> Cut to the *3.22 mark* to see what I am talking about.
> 
> This was actually a dark segment on Raw aired during Ultimate Deletion so wouldn't have seen it unless u checked Youtube.
> 
> ...


Actually Dana botched the move


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

She's a worthless bitch who can't act...and sure as hell can't wrestle. NEXT...YAWN..never wanted that bitch here.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Mikey Mike said:


> Easy to explain people in this thread want Ronda to fail and are looking for anything to shit on her about. Then a lot of posters here take wrestling way too serious especially the women's division which imo is really not that great anyway. Most women's matches look unnatural and awkward to begin with.


I want to like the womens division, but I'm not going to pretend an average wrestler is great. As long as Rousey looks aggressive and doesn't wrestle in slow motion she's leagues ahead of the rest of the women.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm a mark for Ronda, that was weird though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Everyone agrees that Ronda is green and Dana isn't too much better, so why is this judged so harshly? It wasn't even televised so most of you are looking too hard for something to get ruffled over.

Dana botched a move, that's not a new and exciting development people. You've watched her do it off and on for years.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

The blocked punch looks less realistic than Neo fighting Seraph.

The guy at 0:14 though :lmao :lmao



The Main Headliner said:


> Hahaha, i'm being patient with Ronda. I know she's high profile and thus a lot of people want her to fail (because she's going to be handed a lot of opportunity over other wrestlers), but I wanna see how she is over the next year etc and what the WWE will do. If they treat her like a "special attraction" post mania, it could get dicey. If she really tries to get better and improves like crazy over time, who knows? I really depends on the think tank backstage along with her drive as well. Judging by WWE's recent past...It's not looking too good, but it's too early to blanche out in my humble opinion. Even if the mania match doesn't go off well it's too early. Thing is due her to being in such a high profile position in her first match....Not delivering could be too much of a hole to climb out of...
> 
> People laughed when Trish Stratus started wrestling, a few years later everyone was on her non existent jock (I know she's not nearly as famous as Ronda was and wasn't being placed in a high profile mania match in her first match but Trish was a fitness model pre WWE with no wrestling experience whatsoever)


Trish Stratus came from an ENTIRELY different place! She came to an environment where women were there for sex and bra and panty matches. People had literally NO expectations from her, so it wasn't difficult to exceed them.

Rousey comes to a company that prides itself on having women wrestling that's as good as the men's wrestling.
Then she does, well, that.
Not a single guy on the roster would execute a move this badly, not even Enzo (RIP).


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*






4.7 Million views is impressive. Good for Ronda. I'm starting to think there would be more intrigue in Ronda if Steph wasn't involved with her booking.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

That was really bad


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

I just straight cringed outta my cringe, yo.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Man these Ronda Rousey segments have been really entertaining but only cause they are so cringe and makes me laugh. When Dana threw that punch omg hahahahahah


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

The acting was dreadful and the move was... let's say less than crisp... but it could have been much worse... 

Also keep in mind she was working with Dana fucking Brook...

I'm trying to stay positive so sue me :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Meh. Awkward segment, but I've seen a helluva lot worse :draper2


----------



## ErichZann (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Looked about as real as _Finding Nemo_.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

If you look up "marking out like a fool" in the dictionary you'll see a picture of the guy at 0:14



and possibly if you look up "plant" as well


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Dana landed right on the microphone. You know that hurt lmao.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Just saw this. Hopefully this segment shall not be one of Ronda's career highlights.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



I CAME said:


> Just saw this. Hopefully this segment shall not be one of Ronda's career highlights.


sadly it'll probably be one of Danas


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Let's hope she breaks Stephanie in half with a botch


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Balor fan said:


> Cut to the *3.22 mark* to see what I am talking about.
> 
> This was actually a dark segment on Raw aired during Ultimate Deletion so wouldn't have seen it unless u checked Youtube.
> 
> ...


Reading this I was expecting something absolutely awful. Before we get to Ronda, let's remember that Dana is pretty bad in the ring. Perhaps Ronda could have had a closed fist when she blocked Dana's punch but otherwise she's done nothing wrong. 

I won't judge until I've seen her in an actual match with a good talent facing her.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Slackly said:


> It honestly reminded me of when Eva Marie was starting out. That pause before Ronda launched Dana. *Dana, as much as I enjoy watching her*, wasn't a good person to put with Ronda this early on. If only Alicia Fox was healthy. She would have made Ronda look like a million bucks. Obviously Ronda still has a long way to go. I am sure that they plan on her only doing a few moves in that WM match anyway.


:lenny


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



RavishingRickRules said:


> And this is the supposed "big thing" to push the women's division forward? That's a hard pass from me, I'll take actual female wrestlers with ability than this overhyped bland trash thanks :lol


No, this is the person hired by Stephanie McMahon to feed her need to be "mainstream." A person not being given proper time to train as most every other wrestler gets. A person being screwed over by Stephanie McMahon's ego. To be fair it's also on Rhonda because she should know better when it comes to training. But make no mistake, this is another talent being sacrificed to feed Stephanie Ladyball's need for attention and adulation.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

To be fair, Dana's a shit wrestler too.

And while Ronda seems nowhere near ready for any type of singles match yet, I think the tag match at Mania is going to hide her negatives. It'll be mainly Kurt and Hunter wrestling before Ronda thrashes Steph for the win, probably.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Think it was more on Dana than it was Ronda.


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



BlueSanta said:


> Nikki Bella isn't better than anyone at anything Pro Wrestling related.


Opinions are like assholes.......you know the rest 

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

I think it was purely the fact that the punch was so far away (wouldn't have hit her) and then after she blocked it they just stood there for several seconds looking at each other. Why didn't Ronda just put her straight down like any other wrestler would have done? Surely Dana would have tried for another punch with the other fist or a kick? The whole thing doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Kenny Maria (Jan 16, 2018)

*The future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*

My goodness WWE the thought of Asuka losing to rousey after seeing her execute 3 simple moves is devastating. I'm sorry Ronda is not a natural, they should just let her use her Judo takedown throws with she clearly is more effective than having her do T-Bone suplexes. The fact that she will be greener than Mandy Rose and probably main eventing WrestleMania next year is why the WWE is it in the hole it's in right now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*

Sonya Deville needs to show her who the REAL mixed martial artist is. All in kayfabe of course.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*

WWE is trying to book Ronda as someone for young girls to look up to.

Mandy Rose is just out right hot and is more of a sex symbol.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*

I don't think Asuka's streak will be broken by Ronda, to be honest. I think she'll lose it before then, probably to an NXT callup. That being said, if she breaks the streak, I think it would be better for Ronda to actually eat a loss to Asuka beforehand at Survivor Series or something in a champ vs champ match (because lets be honest, Ronda is winning the RAW Women's Title sometime this year). That being said, I can see WWE accelerating the timetable on Ronda breaking Asuka's streak to Survivor Series as well. All I will say though is that Asuka is going to have a hell of a time trying to carry her assuming Ronda doesn't massively improve before then.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*

Trying to stay positive a lot of progress can be made in a year. Look at how much Braun has improved in that time. Ronda's never going to be a Daniel Bryan inring technician but, like Braun, she may at least pick up tricks on how to mask her weaknesses.

Like I said...

I'm trying to stay positive. Ronda's here to stay for the foreseeable future.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*

Bring back Eva Marie to end Ronda's streak. :yes


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Trying to stay positive a lot of progress can be made in a year. Look at how much Braun has improved in that time. Ronda's never going to be a Daniel Bryan inring technician but, like Braun, she may at least pick up tricks on how to mask her weaknesses.
> 
> Like I said...
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive. Ronda's here to stay for the foreseeable future.


She better get herself a "Kane", "Big Show" and "Mark Henry" to personally mentor her, ASAP then.


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*

She definitely does not look good out there yet. On the Mic or in the ring. You can tell she was forgetting her lines. Kurt looked like he was gonna pop or Say the words for her, lol. I hope she will get better in time. This is why NXT exists. She needed more training but is such a big name I guess they thought it wasn't necessary. They have the biggest women athlete of all time, please utilize her the right way. She should be a submission machine and have a knockout punch. She doesn't need to prance around and do flips. I doubt they would try that but with Vince, who knows. I am cheering for her but my god, someone help this girl! She still looks nervous as fuck out there

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



THE MAN said:


> Bring back Eva Marie to end Ronda's streak. :yes


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



TonySkyline said:


> They have the biggest women athlete of all time.


Please. She isn't Serena Williams.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*

Two having a streak is just terrible. Asuka having a streak in the first place is a terrible idea. Streaks suck, but they are for shitty workers like Goldberg to protect them. They go in and dominate, because their matches are going to be mediocre at best anyways. Just some hard hitting hype crap, but streaks are boring in general. They suck and take suspense out of all regular matches.

It's an even worse idea in Asuka's case because she's a good worker who can put on good matches, but every match already is less exciting going in because you know the outcome before it starts. Her matches could be more fun to watch, but they lack intrigue because there's literally never any suspense as to who's going to win.

Another flaw of having a streak is it gets in the way of booking. A clear example was in the mixed match challenge. Obviously Miz & Asuka have to win the stupid thing. However, it was clear as it progressed that Braun and Alexa should have won as they were by far the most interesting part of the whole event. Yet, due to the streak, that couldn't happen.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Well she cringe wrestle again, her Mania match gonna be awful.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Dana Brooke and Mandy rose are probably the worst 2 people they could have her wrestle with.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

Her segment tonight was Godawful bad....I have to turn the volume down and pretend to not be a fan it is that bad.


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Balor fan said:


> Cut to the *3.22 mark* to see what I am talking about.
> 
> This was actually a dark segment on Raw aired during Ultimate Deletion so wouldn't have seen it unless u checked Youtube.
> 
> ...


"Looked like a dance more than an actual fight" You just summarised 90% of Wrestling today.


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Unorthodox said:


> Dana Brooke and Mandy rose are probably the worst 2 people they could have her wrestle with.


DING! DING! DING!

You puta green horn in the ring with a green horn and you usually get a clumsy, poor excuse for wrestling. 

What do people expect? Dana and Mandy are both green.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: The future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*

Nah. Carmella is ending it.


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

Kenny Maria said:


> My goodness WWE the thought of Asuka losing to rousey after seeing her execute 3 simple moves is devastating. I'm sorry Ronda is not a natural, they should just let her use her Judo takedown throws with she clearly is more effective than having her do T-Bone suplexes. The fact that she will be greener than Mandy Rose and probably main eventing WrestleMania next year is why the WWE is it in the hole it's in right now.


1. You don't know Ronda will end the streak
2. You don't know how good or bad she will be in the long term. 
3. Asuka is the best in the world and she has made average talent look better than they normally do.
4. Ronda is a star. 

You even guessed at how they would end it.

Why do kids like you get all upset about something you don't know will happen.



Impeccable Sin said:


> Two having a streak is just terrible. Asuka having a streak in the first place is a terrible idea. Streaks suck, but they are for shitty workers like Goldberg to protect them. They go in and dominate, because their matches are going to be mediocre at best anyways. Just some hard hitting hype crap, but streaks are boring in general. They suck and take suspense out of all regular matches.
> 
> It's an even worse idea in Asuka's case because she's a good worker who can put on good matches, but every match already is less exciting going in because you know the outcome before it starts. Her matches could be more fun to watch, but they lack intrigue because there's literally never any suspense as to who's going to win.
> 
> Another flaw of having a streak is it gets in the way of booking. A clear example was in the mixed match challenge. Obviously Miz & Asuka have to win the stupid thing. However, it was clear as it progressed that Braun and Alexa should have won as they were by far the most interesting part of the whole event. Yet, due to the streak, that couldn't happen.


Goldberg wasn't given an undefeated streak to protect him because he wasn't a good worker. They had short matches to protect him. He got the streak because...HE GOT OVER. 

You don't have to dominate the matches to have a streak. You are picking one type of streak and trying to apply it to every situation. 

How do they take suspense out unless you know exactly when the streak is going to end. Do you know Carmella isn't cashing in on her? I hope she doesn't and it will suck, but it could happen. She might not even beat Charlotte, knowing WWE. 

Who gives a fuck about the Mixed Match Challenge? I am sick of seeking people bring this up. Do you really care who wins that tournament? OMG, they ruined the Mixed Match Challenge, my life is over. lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: The future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



Dibil13 said:


> Nah. Carmella is ending it.


I'm literally willing to bet a house WWE isn't stupid enough to do this.


----------



## Kenny Maria (Jan 16, 2018)

Shaneoo said:


> 1. You don't know Ronda will end the streak
> 2. You don't know how good or bad she will be in the long term.
> 3. Asuka is the best in the world and she has made average talent look better than they normally do.
> 4. Ronda is a star.
> ...


1. You realize ronda was at the WM 35 press conference which means she's slated for something big next wrestlemania and the talk is streak vs streak. 
2. Ronda is a star rn but overexposure is a very real reality so the more you play to her strengths the longer the honeymoon period can be for her
3. Asuka carrying someone she's been working with during live events most of the year is totally different than carrying a very green grappler that you won't be working with throught the whole year


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*

anybody remember that guy called kurt angle, man that guy was green as goose shit, he turned out pretty damn good.


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: The future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



Kenny Maria said:


> 1. You realize ronda was at the WM 35 press conference which means she's slated for something big next wrestlemania and the talk is streak vs streak.
> 2. Ronda is a star rn but overexposure is a very real reality so the more you play to her strengths the longer the honeymoon period can be for her
> 3. Asuka carrying someone she's been working with during live events most of the year is totally different than carrying a very green grappler that you won't be working with throught the whole year


1. Yes, a match against an undefeated Asuka would be something big. That doesn't mean Asuka will lose to Ronda. 

2. You either need to work on your typing or writing skills because that doesn't make sense. She is a star so she gets different treatment to people who are not stars. 

3. Asuka has carried green workers. Ronda is not a green grappler as she won a UFC Championship and Bronze Olympics medal in grappling. She is a green worker. Carrying people consistently on House Shows is harder than carrying someone in one match. 

I don't think you know what you are talking about.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



Shaneoo said:


> 1. Yes, a match against an undefeated Asuka would be something big. That doesn't mean Asuka will lose to Ronda.


If the match happens, it's pretty much a guarantee that Ronda will break the streak if it's not already broken. WWE bows down and worships UFC. They wouldn't be able to resist. Almost nobody believes Asuka's going to win that match, because it's so obvious she won't.

As for Ronda being green, I don't really care as long as Asuka gets to main event the show. I'm doubtful this'll be the main event, because they don't push Asuka hard enough in terms of tv time and marketing, but if Ronda can get her there, be as green as you like. I don't care if she's greener than a St. Patricks Day parade if Asuka gets to main event WrestleMania. Now if she doesn't, which is more likely, then.....ughh, but let's wait on that until we know more.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Two having a streak is just terrible. Asuka having a streak in the first place is a terrible idea. Streaks suck, but they are for shitty workers like Goldberg to protect them. They go in and dominate, because their matches are going to be mediocre at best anyways. Just some hard hitting hype crap, but streaks are boring in general. They suck and take suspense out of all regular matches.
> 
> It's an even worse idea in Asuka's case because she's a good worker who can put on good matches, but every match already is less exciting going in because you know the outcome before it starts. Her matches could be more fun to watch, but they lack intrigue because there's literally never any suspense as to who's going to win.
> 
> Another flaw of having a streak is it gets in the way of booking. A clear example was in the mixed match challenge. Obviously Miz & Asuka have to win the stupid thing. However, it was clear as it progressed that Braun and Alexa should have won as they were by far the most interesting part of the whole event. Yet, due to the streak, that couldn't happen.


Please don't remind me of that travesty. It still ticks me off.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: The future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*

It's actually hilarious WWE are putting their eggs in the basket of their 1st WM women's main event in match btwn someone who barely speak's english vs someone who has been a national figure for several year's and is Bella/Natalya level drizzling shit on the mic. Even if Ronda improve's into a passable worker this feels like a total flop waiting to happen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



BoFreakinDallas said:


> It's actually hilarious WWE are putting their eggs in the basket of their 1st WM women's main event in match btwn someone who barely speak's english vs someone who has been a national figure for several year's and is Bella/Natalya level drizzling shit on the mic. Even if Ronda improve's into a passable worker this feels like a total flop waiting to happen.


We don't know if this is going to be the first ever womens main event. In fact, it probably won't be. They'll probably save that for Ronda vs Charlotte, because it should be this match and WWE likes to fuck everything up.

WWE can easily add mouth pieces to this. As I said the other day, it's easy. You turn Asuka heel, she joins Triple H and Stephanie, which writes itself, because Stephanie is Ronda's enemy, and Asuka was one of NXT's biggest stars, and you put Ronda with Paul Heyman, which makes sense because Heyman wants part time UFC attractions instead of actual pro wrestlers. Solves all your problems.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

The action wasn't bad this time but the promo was terrible. Why doesn't HHH give her some tips on how to improve on the mic? Her segments just feel so awkward for some reason.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

I am willing to give her the benefit of the doubt for the moment but she has been generally awful so far

I want to see her as a big deal but that music combined with the awkward promos (haven't seen this week's one so far) are making her look bad. Needs practice


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

That judo throw was money :trips5 I hope she breaks Mandy's arm for real tho.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



Balor fan said:


> The action wasn't bad this time but the promo was terrible. Why doesn't HHH give her some tips on how to improve on the mic? Her segments just feel so awkward for some reason.


Because she's a terrible actor. 

This is the exact thing I was warning everyone about when WWE signed her. This is a person who couldn't even play a bodyguard in a commercial without making it seemed forced. She's not an actor. She was never meant to be an actor. She can't make anything seem natural because she is not capable of doing such. 

I laugh at this idea that she is going to be leading the division down the road. Her serious flaws are going to prevent this from being able to happen. You can hide Roman Reigns flaws. You can't do that with Ronda in the women's division. There isn't enough capable talent to pull that off. 

I don't know how many viewers Ronda's bringing in. And I don't know how many people still give a shit about her at this point. But I can assure you that after people see how bad she is at this on a weekly basis, her stock will drop significantly six or so months down the road.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



Reil;74015514[B said:


> I don't think Asuka's streak will be broken by Ronda[/B], to be honest. I think she'll lose it before then, probably to an NXT callup. That being said, if she breaks the streak, I think it would be better for Ronda to actually eat a loss to Asuka beforehand at Survivor Series or something in a champ vs champ match (because lets be honest, *Ronda is winning the RAW Women's Title sometime this year)*. That being said, I can see WWE accelerating the timetable on Ronda breaking Asuka's streak to Survivor Series as well. All I will say though is that Asuka is going to have a hell of a time trying to carry her assuming Ronda doesn't massively improve before then.


I am pretty sure it will be otherwise. Ronda will probably only work 3-4 PPVs this year. Most probably matches against Sasha, Charlotte and Alexa. Then becomes sole survivor and rumble winner and challenges Asuka. 

They would want Asuka's streak end to be a big deal. Ronda will get that massive rub when she beats her and becomes champ at Mania. They won't give that honor to some NXT callup.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Two having a streak is just terrible. Asuka having a streak in the first place is a terrible idea. Streaks suck, but they are for shitty workers like Goldberg to protect them. They go in and dominate, because their matches are going to be mediocre at best anyways. Just some hard hitting hype crap, but streaks are boring in general. They suck and take suspense out of all regular matches.
> 
> It's an even worse idea in Asuka's case because she's a good worker who can put on good matches, but every match already is less exciting going in because you know the outcome before it starts. Her matches could be more fun to watch, but they lack intrigue because there's literally never any suspense as to who's going to win.
> 
> Another flaw of having a streak is it gets in the way of booking. A clear example was in the mixed match challenge. Obviously Miz & Asuka have to win the stupid thing. However, it was clear as it progressed that Braun and Alexa should have won as they were by far the most interesting part of the whole event. Yet, due to the streak, that couldn't happen.


Asuka's streak is one of the reasons why her match with Charlotte feels huge to a lot of people. Streaks can absolutely be a great thing in Pro Wrestling if used properly. In Asuka's case, they've done a great job with her and for once the women have a pretty high profile match going into the biggest show of the year.


----------



## RED30000 idk (Aug 9, 2017)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



CaixinhaMindset said:


> There's a video on YouTube : Why Nikki Bella is a better wrestler than Finn Balor.
> 
> You should check it out
> 
> Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


Wow Nikki is a better wrestler than Fin. I wouldn't have believed it till the vid. Took her for granted. :hmmm


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Two years ago everyone thought Braun was useless. The time to judge her is a year from now when she's actually had some time in the business.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: The future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm literally willing to bet a house WWE isn't stupid enough to do this.


I don't see why it's an unrealistic prediction. WWE not only had Carmella win the first women's MITB match but also the second. They had a chance to change course and put the briefcase on someone else, yet stuck with Carmella. Clearly there were high hopes for her as a top heel in future. Wrestlemania is the perfect time to pull the trigger on that push, assuming they haven't soured on her.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



AlternateDemise said:


> *Because she's a terrible actor.
> 
> This is the exact thing I was warning everyone about when WWE signed her. This is a person who couldn't even play a bodyguard in a commercial without making it seemed forced. She's not an actor.* She was never meant to be an actor. She can't make anything seem natural because she is not capable of doing such.
> 
> ...


How dare you!! Ronda was robbed of the Oscar for her performance in Fast & Furious 7. The panel is just too biased.

I heard the only reason that they cancelled the remake of Roadhouse was because her acting was too good and they were concerned she was going to upstage Swayze.

In all seriousness, her segments so far haven't been amazing, but I don't think they've been as awful as some people are making out. Just have her as the angry badass more than the smiley and happy to be there Ronda.

She needs time and to be in the ring with better people. Once she learns to project her voice more on the mic and keep her promos short and sweet then she'll be fine. 

That Judo throw also looked violent as hell!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mandy is okay in the ring, Liv Morgan is much greener lol.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: The future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*

She simply doesn't have it in her.

Those who doubt it I recomend to watch Diangello Williams wrestling at Slammiversary 2017. Dude trained 3 days and he's light years ahead of Rousey, who had months.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: The future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



Dibil13 said:


> I don't see why it's an unrealistic prediction. WWE not only had Carmella win the first women's MITB match but also the second. They had a chance to change course and put the briefcase on someone else, yet stuck with Carmella. Clearly there were high hopes for her as a top heel in future. Wrestlemania is the perfect time to pull the trigger on that push, assuming they haven't soured on her.


Because the heat didn't maintain, not even with James Ellsworth by her side (idk why some think she was getting heat with him, always barely any reaction). She won in 2 huge controversial fashions, sure she got booed while winning but about 2 weeks later no one cared and it's almost a year later no one cares still. She ends the streak, gets big time heat that barely lasts a month and that's it. She's simply not charismatic enough to be the one to break the streak.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

WWE's makeup team is so horrible it's distracting. They actually seem to be getting worst with every era.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

LOL! That first Taekwando stance, and side block was *SUPPPPPPPPPPPPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR CRINGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: The future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Mandy is okay in the ring, Liv Morgan is much greener lol.


Okay? Have you watched her? She is awful.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



AlternateDemise said:


> Asuka's streak is one of the reasons why her match with Charlotte feels huge to a lot of people. Streaks can absolutely be a great thing in Pro Wrestling if used properly. In Asuka's case, they've done a great job with her and for once the women have a pretty high profile match going into the biggest show of the year.


Lol, maybe it's the only reason because their actual feud is trash. Instead of having an actual feud, they are using every woman on Raw and NXT multiple times over to get Asuka over with her basically giving nothing back to them. 

Seems pretty counterproductive to use everyone else to get her over at their expense instead of just finding a way to make her an actual interesting character. 

She made the NXT women's division look weak as fuck by not putting anyone over on her way out too. Then had to make sure to get a win over every single woman on the Raw women's roster before facing Charlotte at Wrestlemania lol. 

She's just getting over at everyone else's expense, instead of elevating the roster. I mean, most people tend to feel that the NXT women's roster was at its worst when she was champion. Is that because there was a lack of talent, or because everyone was made to look weak in comparison to her?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



JooJCeeC said:


> LOL! That first Taekwando stance, and side block was *SUPPPPPPPPPPPPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR CRINGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


The bruce lee slow motion stuff really has to go.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

I still think Ronda is in star struck mode, she looks way too excited to be out here every week. She looks like she is about to sequel and cannot keep it in.

She needs help asap, I am still convinced she will get better over time (at least I bloody well hope so). Just wish she went through NxT first like Shayna. Because Shayna is knocking it out the park right now.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

I'll sum it up real easy, so everybody can understand.

Everything Ronda has done in the WWE "so far" is NO DIFFERENT from when the WWE/WCW would have some celebrity get into the ring and interact with a wrestler. NO DIFFERENT. At this stage of the game she's no different than Karl Malone, Dennis Rodman, Snooki, etc, etc, etc,....


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



Zappers said:


> I'll sum it up real easy, so everybody can understand.
> 
> Everything Ronda has done in the WWE "so far" is NO DIFFERENT from when the WWE?WCW would have some celebrity get into the ring and interact with the a wrestler. NO DIFFERENT. At this stage of the game she's no different than *Karl Malone*, Dennis Rodman, Snooki, etc, etc, etc,....


I get what you are saying pal, but Malone looked much much better than Ronda does in a wrestling ring. He was slamming big dudes like Hogan, nailing Diamond Cutters (perfectly). He looked far more polished than Ronda, and he never was trained at WCW training facility for almost a year.

Rousey has a long way to go before she can start competing in a singles match, let alone the one to break Asuka's streak.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



Zappers said:


> I'll sum it up real easy, so everybody can understand.
> 
> Everything Ronda has done in the WWE "so far" is NO DIFFERENT from when the WWE?WCW would have some celebrity get into the ring and interact with the a wrestler. NO DIFFERENT. At this stage of the game she's no different than Karl Malone, Dennis Rodman, Snooki, etc, etc, etc,....


Well there is on ekey difference with Ronda. 

She'll be sticking around as a long term investment. 

Most celebrities in wrestling are there for the short term, but she's there, supposedly, for the long haul, so the "OMG! Ronda's here!" wow factor is going to fade and she's going to have to deliver on her own. 

Can she? I don't know. Time will tell.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



deadcool said:


> I get what you are saying pal, but Malone looked much much better than Ronda does in a wrestling ring. He was slamming big dudes like Hogan, nailing Diamond Cutters (perfectly). He looked far more polished than Ronda, and he never was trained at WCW training facility for almost a year.
> 
> Rousey has a long way to go before she can start competing in a singles match, let alone the one to break Asuka's streak.


Yes, I actually was being kind by listing those people. There were plenty of others she's "currently" on par with. Just can't think of some of them. All I know is she looked like it last night and that stint with Dana Brooke. Not saying she won't get better.

Here's one small example: NO DIFFERENT (Well actually Joe Manganiello block and strike was smoother and looked better than Ronda's dumb super long pause)


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

I thought she did better this week than last, yes, it's still not good, but she doesn't have any other way to learn except through the experience of it. As long as she's resilient and she keeps trying to improve, she'll be fine. I think WWE will give her the support and protection she needs to not fall flat on her face, there's lots of interest in her, and she still seems to have a lot of good will from the crowd. Sure, she's rough, but she has a lot going for her, too.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

People like Rousey are what the Performance Center and NXT should be for. People who have athletic ability but no wrestling skill or experience. The point of developmental is to, you know, develop talent.

But instead they just use NXT as a place they can stash talent away from NJPW/ROH. Adam Cole and Roderick Strong are in developmental while the worst wrestler in the company has a huge match at Wrestlemania.

This is the problem with WWE. They don't care about match quality at all. They could put on amazing matches wall to wall but instead we get sideshow bullshit. Not saying they have to try to be ROH but there has to be a medium.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



Stadhart02 said:


> I am willing to give her the benefit of the doubt for the moment but she has been generally awful so far
> 
> I want to see her as a big deal but that music combined with the awkward promos (haven't seen this week's one so far) are making her look bad. Needs practice


Bad Reputation fits her like a glove. It worked in UFC. This is a rare example of WWE seeing something that works and staying with it.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

Hopefully people will see now that just because someone is a "legit fighter" doesn't mean they should be booked over pro-wrestlers. Ronda looks like a rank amateur in the context of pro-wrestling, she's not remotely credible or believable regardless of her MMA background. UFC credibility isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Hopefully people will see now that just because someone is a "legit fighter" doesn't mean they should be booked over pro-wrestlers. Ronda looks like a rank amateur in the context of pro-wrestling, she's not remotely credible or believable regardless of her MMA background. UFC credibility isn't all it's cracked up to be.


Exactly. WWE is just desperate to have a REAL NEW STAR because Roman is flopping and Cena/Taker are on their way out. HHH is getting up there and comes off like nepotism.

I said this before and will say it again. At this rate they are going to ROMAN REIGNS Ronda where they may never rectify botching her up.

I can't remember any other star from other combat sports getting this kind of WM attraction and isn't a one off deal. Regularly they would just take their time and groom the talent because they know how hard it is to transition into pro wrestling for their traditional instincts from combat sports.

At least she has Kurt lol.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

She's just not good at doing live acting is all.
Her whole gimmick this far is being the baddest woman on the planet which is fine since most of the women are scared of her because she has a habit of submitting most women in MMA. It's no different to guys getting scared if Undertaker or Kane grabs them by the throat. Sometimes they realize "oh yeah I can try break the hold".
She's being booked as being something anyone who comes into contact with fears and that's fine. That mystique will die down eventually after WM most likely.

But she needs to learn how to keep herself from smiling randomly with joy - she did quite well at that last night. It's her first storyline. She's booked as a monster. Give her time to either A: WWE/her decide she's not able to adapt to WWE and has to end or else she gets better on the mic. That's literally the only problem - her mic skills aren't on par with say, Becky and people want her hung for it.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



Xobeh said:


> She's just not good at doing live acting is all.
> Her whole gimmick this far is being the baddest woman on the planet which is fine since most of the women are scared of her because she has a habit of submitting most women in MMA. It's no different to guys getting scared if Undertaker or Kane grabs them by the throat. Sometimes they realize "oh yeah I can try break the hold".
> She's being booked as being something anyone who comes into contact with fears and that's fine. That mystique will die down eventually after WM most likely.
> 
> But she needs to learn how to keep herself from smiling randomly with joy - she did quite well at that last night. It's her first storyline. She's booked as a monster. Give her time to either A: WWE/her decide she's not able to adapt to WWE and has to end or else she gets better on the mic. That's literally the only problem - her mic skills aren't on par with say, Becky and people want her hung for it.


Her mic skills are one part of the problem, the other part is she can't wrestle. So she's a name, big fucking deal, she has none of the skills required to be a pro-wrestler right now. She needs to actually train first because it's retarded booking her as a threat when she looks utterly out of her depth.


----------



## DaveMeyers (Apr 10, 2017)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Her mic skills are one part of the problem, the other part is she can't wrestle. So she's a name, big fucking deal, she has none of the skills required to be a pro-wrestler right now. She needs to actually train first because it's retarded booking her as a threat when she looks utterly out of her depth.


I wish she were gone. She is the female Brock Lesnar and not in a good way. She can't talk and never will be able to and she's going to hurt someone or herself in the ring.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: The future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



The Definition of Technician said:


> Because the heat didn't maintain, not even with James Ellsworth by her side (idk why some think she was getting heat with him, always barely any reaction). She won in 2 huge controversial fashions, sure she got booed while winning but about 2 weeks later no one cared and it's almost a year later no one cares still. *She ends the streak, gets big time heat that barely lasts a month and that's it*. She's simply not charismatic enough to be the one to break the streak.


Is it really hard to believe that WWE thinks otherwise and expects this to 'make' Carmella? This is the same company that put the WWE championship on a career jobber out of nowhere, just because of some fanciful idea that he'd win over the Indian market. Carmella beating Asuka is no crazier than that.

So yeah, Carmella isn't likely to get much heat (she might actually get a pop, based on how much some people hate this streak) but I don't think that will stop WWE giving it a shot. At least this way there's a chance of making a new star, however slim. Dragging this streak out another year so a green Ronda Rousey can beat Asuka would be the _really_ stupid move. Imagine Asuka runs through everyone until WM 35, killing the division in the process, and then it's discovered all too late that Rousey still isn't ready. Oops.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



DaveMeyers said:


> I wish she were gone. She is the female Brock Lesnar and not in a good way. She can't talk and never will be able to and she's going to hurt someone or herself in the ring.


She's not though, because Brock's actually an outstanding wrestler when he gives a shit. Ronda is a horrific wrestler AND a horrific talker. She brings nothing to the table. She needs to go away after Mania and learn how to do something of value because right now she has nothing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Hopefully people will see now that just because someone is a "legit fighter" doesn't mean they should be booked over pro-wrestlers. Ronda looks like a rank amateur in the context of pro-wrestling, she's not remotely credible or believable regardless of her MMA background. UFC credibility isn't all it's cracked up to be.


She's also not a very good fighter to begin with, she was all hype. She got her ass beat by somebody who's lost 4 of her last 5 fights.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> She's also not a very good fighter to begin with, she was all hype. She got her ass beat by somebody who's lost 4 of her last 5 fights.


Honestly none of that means anything to me, UFC is the most boring uninteresting "sport" I've ever had the displeasure of watching.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Honestly none of that means anything to me, UFC is the most boring uninteresting "sport" I've ever had the displeasure of watching.


I would say that honor goes to racing, but yeah, I'm in the same boat. I hate MMA too. I'm just saying her "UFC credibility" isn't all that high either.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I would say that honor goes to racing, but yeah, I'm in the same boat. I hate MMA too. I'm just saying her "UFC credibility" isn't all that high either.


Touché. Racing is also boring as sin :lol


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Lol, maybe it's the only reason because their actual feud is trash. Instead of having an actual feud, they are using every woman on Raw and NXT multiple times over to get Asuka over with her basically giving nothing back to them.
> 
> Seems pretty counterproductive to use everyone else to get her over at their expense instead of just finding a way to make her an actual interesting character.
> 
> ...


So the Undertaker was getting over at everyone else's expense everytime he won at Wrestlemania? What about when Rusev had his undefeated streak and during which he managed to revive Swagger's career? 

Undefeated streaks, like I said before, can be a great thing in Pro Wrestling if used properly. 

Who on the Raw women's roster have suffered permanent damage from having to lose to Asuka? Sasha's still fine. Bayley was damaged long before this. Nia is the same as she was before she faced Asuka. Hell, her program with Asuka has arguably helped her since it developed her character. You don't have to be a winner of a feud to benefit from it. 

I won't comment on NXT, because I wasn't watching during the time when Asuka was around. But as far as I can tell, no one on Raw has suffered any negative setbacks from losing to Asuka, and it's straight up foolish to claim otherwise. I'm not going to act like the way they've booked Asuka's undefeated streak has been perfect. But it has made her feel like a big deal to the point where the women have a bout at Wrestlemania that many have described has having a "big match feeling" to it. We don't know where WWE is going with this. And quite frankly I have a hard time believing that Rousey of all people will be the one to end Asuka's streak UNLESS she can make some dramatic (and much needed) improvements. But we are seeing it for what it is, and right now, it's given us a VERY interesting women's title match going into Wrestlemania, and I for one am very excited for it. If you aren't excited for Asuka/Charlotte, well, that's your own problem to deal with.


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar (Apr 16, 2017)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



Balor fan said:


> Cut to the *3.22 mark* to see what I am talking about.
> 
> This was actually a dark segment on Raw aired during Ultimate Deletion so wouldn't have seen it unless u checked Youtube.
> 
> ...


finn balor is not much better on the stick is he? "the demon king is a old myth in ireland" or wtf he was talking about back then


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

Their biggest problem is converting her into a full on wrestler when she's not there yet.

They should have stuck her with the UFC gimmick by knocking other women out or tapping them out within seconds, having her display nothing short of dominance. THEN play her into a storyline where she feels that she is so dominant, she will tone it down and try to be at the other women's level by actually wrestling; with everyone full on knowing that she could KO her opponent at any second.

She SHOULD be a cocky heel, coming in and telling everyone that because of her UFC experience, WWE will be child's play.

Instead we have Ronda smiling all the time, looking nervous as fuck, and just being a babyface which isn't working for her.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

Dude, its not even that bad, you guys are just hating for no good reason.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> She's also not a very good fighter to begin with, she was all hype. She got her ass beat by somebody who's lost 4 of her last 5 fights.


Not only that, but she lost at the very beginning of the fight due to basic jabs that are used to space out opponents and set the tone for fights. She got knocked out by warm up shots, to which she had no clue how to counter. That's pathetic.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*



AlternateDemise said:


> Not only that, but she lost at the very beginning of the fight due to basic jabs that are used to space out opponents and set the tone for fights. She got knocked out by warm up shots, to which she had no clue how to counter. That's pathetic.


Ronda is better than her last two fights would suggest. Her biggest problem is the fact that she has the worst coach ever. The gameplans they gave her have to be the worst ever made.

Against Holm, a counterpunching kickboxer, the strategy was to stay on the feet and be aggressive. Against Nunes, someone who had a history of being extremely strong early but wearing down later on, being very aggro right from the very start.

Seriously, you couldn't have come up with worse gameplans for both of those fights if you tried your hardest. Whether she would have won or lost those fights with the right plan, who knows? However, with a dumbass coach telling her to do the exact opposite of what she should be doing was just retarded.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

Excuses don't make for great persuasion. Ronda got destroyed. Period. Not only that, instead of upping her game (she could have easily fired her coaches that are supposedly so terrible), she handled her losses like a spoiled attention whoring brat and then ragequit UFC. The way she handled her losses was way worse than the losses themselves, and that is entirely on her.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

Bad gameplans or not against Nunes she was already ''dead'' after 12s.

Also a friend of her (Chael Sonnen) said that Rousey started to believe that she was invincible and the greatest of all time while she never had a real challenge.

You put the Rousey a her top level (before her first loss) against any of the top 5 women in UFC and she would be destroyed


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

Wrestling is scripted but Ronda makes it look so fake. She's a bundle of nerves and is obviously learning the basics. Just the way she moves to strike shows that this isn't natural to her. It doesn't help that Ronda is rattled by the audience. 

WWE isn't doing her a favor by having her first match at Mania. Stephanie just might need to kick Ronda's ass to get her some sympathy because I don't have high expectations for her performance.

Her makeup last night was also distracting and awful.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

People are being a bit harsh on Ronda, She's only been training as a wrestler for about 6 months so it's hard to become a good wrestler in such little time. I think once they put her in the ring with a decent worker we will probably see an improved Rousey. They are doing her no favours by putting her in there with girls who just as green as she is. Her promos have been absolute trash though.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

people have to start somewhere.......................


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: Ronda's CRINGE wrestling, promos & interviews*

I get that she cannot wrestle, and that is perfectly understandable. But even her non-wrestling material is terrible. 

Everything she says comes across as fake, and lacks passion. Plus her facial expressions look like they are from someone that is actively getting an enema.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Ronda Rousey reveals that she cannot travel back in time.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978621523803156481
Another one with Max Kellerman 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978694350992527366









Don't know if it's her or the interviewers but either way it's fucking hilarious.

And btw don't tell me this isn't thread worthy. If the mods have to do something they can change the title but this is must see stuff


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Ronda Rousey reveals that she cannot travel back in time.*

Draymond's reaction is evergreen. It sums up my reaction to Ronda the past couple of hours.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Ronda Rousey reveals that she cannot travel back in time.*

Obviously she can't travel back in time, cos then she'd have known to duck..

She didn't take that many shots to the noggin did she? Seems like there be a few brain cells goin thisaway while the rest are goin thataway..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Ronda Rousey reveals that she cannot travel back in time.*

She really is Princess Not So Bright.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Ronda Rousey reveals that she cannot travel back in time.*

She just doesn't seem very happy to be interviewed.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Ronda Rousey reveals that she cannot travel back in time.*

Honestly would be a pretty cool heel gimmick if she just kept misunderstanding Renne Young and Corey Graves' questions and getting mad at them


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Ronda Rousey reveals that she cannot travel back in time.*

She might be a nice person in real life, but man she comes across as extremely unlikable.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Ronda Rousey reveals that she cannot travel back in time.*

................................OK


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Ronda Rousey reveals that she cannot travel back in time.*

I did mention how concerned I was about how fragile she'd still be, imagine if Steph actually cut a proper promo on her..

This doesn't exactly help


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: Ronda Rousey reveals that she cannot travel back in time.*

Ronda is awful and her run is going to be a huge flop.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Ronda Rousey reveals that she cannot travel back in time.*










This guy can. He’s done it at least once before.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

CesaroSwing said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978621523803156481
> Another one with Max Kellerman
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978694350992527366


The face of your women's division, folks? Or maybe one of the faces of the entire product?

With decisions like paying her huge and pushing her right out of the gate, it will be little wonder why fewer people will be giving a fuck in the future.

Honestly Natalya can do a better job on interviews. And I'm not even kidding. Better keep her away from all microphones and acting segments. Maybe turn her into a clumsy comedy act over time.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Ronda Rousey reveals that she cannot travel back in time.*



CesaroSwing said:


> Honestly would be a pretty cool heel gimmick if she just kept misunderstanding Renne Young and Corey Graves' questions and getting mad at them


This, a complete psycho.

It would completely work :lmao


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn those interviews clips were hard to watch Ronda seems to be still broken after her last two UFC fights, if Alexa or Steph goes 100% on the mic they may actually make her cry but she probably gonna get protected, I think Ronda needs some personal redemption and instead of lose time on WWE get some legit boxing trainer and return to UFC.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: The Future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Two having a streak is just terrible. Asuka having a streak in the first place is a terrible idea. Streaks suck, but they are for shitty workers like Goldberg to protect them. They go in and dominate, because their matches are going to be mediocre at best anyways. Just some hard hitting hype crap, but streaks are boring in general. They suck and take suspense out of all regular matches.
> 
> It's an even worse idea in Asuka's case because she's a good worker who can put on good matches, but every match already is less exciting going in because you know the outcome before it starts. Her matches could be more fun to watch, but they lack intrigue because there's literally never any suspense as to who's going to win.
> 
> Another flaw of having a streak is it gets in the way of booking. A clear example was in the mixed match challenge. Obviously Miz & Asuka have to win the stupid thing. However, it was clear as it progressed that Braun and Alexa should have won as they were by far the most interesting part of the whole event. Yet, due to the streak, that couldn't happen.


Why are you so salty? 

Asuka's streak is perfect and it works, it's making her match versus Charlotte that much more Wrestlemania credible.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Some thoughts;

The whole "earn my place" stuff is worthless at this point because she hasn't had a single match & is debuting at Wrestlemania, so it's far more kayfabe & people can't get aboard when they can see it so clearly.

The 1st interview, she clearly had a bad attitude in the response. The interview with Max Kellerman was weird because his questions felt like rants & had no point & her response just felt like she didn't understand & was under attack.

God what a farce.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Impeccable Sin said:


> Ronda is better than her last two fights would suggest. Her biggest problem is the fact that she has the worst coach ever. The gameplans they gave her have to be the worst ever made.
> 
> Against Holm, a counterpunching kickboxer, the strategy was to stay on the feet and be aggressive. Against Nunes, someone who had a history of being extremely strong early but wearing down later on, being very aggro right from the very start.
> 
> Seriously, you couldn't have come up with worse gameplans for both of those fights if you tried your hardest. Whether she would have won or lost those fights with the right plan, who knows? However, with a dumbass coach telling her to do the exact opposite of what she should be doing was just retarded.


You can't blame coaching on Ronda not being able to counter simple jabs. That's on her. What Nunes did was nothing complicated. She came right out the gate throwing jabs at Ronda and for some reason, Ronda had no idea how to counter it. At that level of the sport, you should at the very least be able to counter with jabs of your own, and Ronda looked clueless. 

Holms I will give you. Nunes however is 100% on Ronda.



Empress said:


> Wrestling is scripted but Ronda makes it look so fake. She's a bundle of nerves and is obviously learning the basics. Just the way she moves to strike shows that this isn't natural to her. It doesn't help that Ronda is rattled by the audience.
> 
> WWE isn't doing her a favor by having her first match at Mania. Stephanie just might need to kick Ronda's ass to get her some sympathy because I don't have high expectations for her performance.


Yeah, and who does all of this remind you of?










This guy was a sensation in Mexico, to the point where he even had his own comic book. He was a huge signing for WWE and his entry into the company had a lot of hype, and for very good reasons.

But rather than give him time to learn English (which at his age takes A LOT of time), he was rushed into the main roster, was never given time to learn English, and had an incredibly difficult time working with non-English speaking folk. He botched frequently, his matches were piss poor, and he lost a lot of steam not too long after debuting on the roster. 

Mistico, aka Sin Cara, is an incredible talent. The way he is able to generate offense is like nothing we've ever seen before. There's a reason he was a massive draw in Mexico. But if you throw people into the lions den without proper training, they will be eaten alive. And that's what happened to Mistco. And here's the thing, it's not like Mistico wasn't still able to do some of the things he was known for in WWE. We still got to see his style of performing, we got to see how capable he is of flawlessly executing high flying lucha libre moves in a way we are simply not used to seeing. This was a man who could hit a Hurricanrana and land on his feet. That's just unheard of. People noted his attitude backstage, how lazy he was and how full of himself he was. And to be fair, I can kind of see where he was coming from. The man was huge in Mexico, to the point where he was basically the king of Pro Wrestling there. Him not being able to live up to standards in WWE to the point where he was downgraded to lower card at one point can definitely do a number on someone's ego and pride, and it had to have hurt him to realize how much of a failure his time in WWE had been. And a lot of that is on WWE for rushing things with him. 

Look at how much easier it has been for Nakamura and Asuka. They haven't fully grasped the English language in terms of being able to speak it. But they both understand it, especially Nakamura. They are able to work matches with other people just fine because they don't need a referee who speaks Japanese to get them through a match. And thus, it's a lot easier for them. They had all that time down in NXT to learn the language to the point where they could at least understand it. Imagine how much better Mistico's run in WWE would have went if he had that? 

So Mistico was still able to showcase his high flying abilities. What is Ronda able to showcase? Why should I be excited about her being in WWE? What can she do that makes her stand out compared to the rest? That's why I'm worried about this, and that's why I have a feeling Ronda will just turn into a massive bust. She has limited Pro Wrestling training, she has almost zero acting ability, and she can't cut a promo to save her life. So what is she going to bring to the table that justifies her being in this position? She was known for being able to dominate her opponents in UFC in quick fashion. Fans aren't going to want to see that in WWE, unless it can be done in a way that stands out compared to the rest. Ronda can't even do basic moves without it feeling forced. So why should I care?

If I'm WWE, then I'm still doing this mixed tag match. It at least makes sense given what happened in the past between Stephanie and Ronda. But after this? I'm slowing my role with Ronda and I'm taking some time to develop her. Keep her off TV for a while. Let her develop, let her at least become better at this shit. Don't keep sending her out there, because if you do, she'll be focusing more on making it through the segment than improving. She needs to understand what she is doing first, and it's not something she's going to get overnight.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> If I'm WWE, then I'm still doing this mixed tag match. It at least makes sense given what happened in the past between Stephanie and Ronda. But after this? I'm slowing my role with Ronda and I'm taking some time to develop her. Keep her off TV for a while. Let her develop, let her at least become better at this shit. Don't keep sending her out there, because if you do, she'll be focusing more on making it through the segment than improving. She needs to understand what she is doing first, and it's not something she's going to get overnight.


WWE has shown that it won't give talents, especially those they want crowned, the time to develop. It's scary to think that Vince may believe she is the finished product simply because she performed in UFC. I don't think it's a stretch to believe Ronda is going to hurt someone in the ring.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Empress said:


> WWE has shown that it won't give talents, especially those they want crowned, the time to develop. It's scary to think that Vince may believe she is the finished product simply because she performed in UFC. I don't think it's a stretch to believe Ronda is going to hurt someone in the ring.


At this point I think it's only a matter of when, not if.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: Ronda Rousey reveals that she cannot travel back in time.*



CesaroSwing said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978621523803156481
> Another one with Max Kellerman
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978694350992527366
> ...


OMFG that first clip!!!!!!!! That was SUPER embarrassing to watch lmao she legit thought he was asking if she could travel back in time :ti :ti :ti :ti

I really hope she makes up for her lack of interview or speaking skills with her wrestling ability..









I seriously can't get over that first interview, though lmfao


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: The future streak breaker will be greener than Mandy Rose?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If the match happens, it's pretty much a guarantee that Ronda will break the streak if it's not already broken. WWE bows down and worships UFC. They wouldn't be able to resist. Almost nobody believes Asuka's going to win that match, because it's so obvious she won't.
> 
> As for Ronda being green, I don't really care as long as Asuka gets to main event the show. I'm doubtful this'll be the main event, because they don't push Asuka hard enough in terms of tv time and marketing, but if Ronda can get her there, be as green as you like. I don't care if she's greener than a St. Patricks Day parade if Asuka gets to main event WrestleMania. Now if she doesn't, which is more likely, then.....ughh, but let's wait on that until we know more.


How is it guaranteed she will break the streak? Maybe Ronda pulls the plug after a year. Maybe it doesn't work out. You are guessing about something that might not even happen for a year.

They don't push Asuka hard enough? She is undefeated and one RAW, SD and the MMC winning. They could push her harder, but I don't think you know what you are on about.

Just chill out dude.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Ronda Rousey reveals that she cannot travel back in time.*



LadyOfWinterfell said:


> OMFG that first clip!!!!!!!! That was SUPER embarrassing to watch lmao she legit thought he was asking if she could travel back in time :ti :ti :ti :ti
> 
> I really hope she makes up for her lack of interview or speaking skills with her wrestling ability..
> 
> ...


I can't tell what happened to her promo ability. I mean she could do decent promos in UFC. Like this one:






Wonder if she is acting like an idiotic bitch on purpose


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

Also another thing I noticed is how softly she speaks on the mic. Obviously she's new to cutting promos etc, but someone needs to advise her to speak the fack up.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Ronda Rousey reveals that she cannot travel back in time.*



Balor fan said:


> I can't tell what happened to her promo ability. I mean she could do decent promos in UFC. Like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time sure flies fast...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

One thing i want Ronda to stop doing is fucking pro wrestling moves, the Samoan Drop, that awkward fallaway slam, it all looks like shit. I don't want her to do anything but Judo throws, some strikes and submissions, thats all she should be doing cause she makes those Judo throws look damn good. 

Why would you go out there and do shit that makes you look bad when you got shit in your arsenal that you make look better than anyone else? Did you guys see that Judo throw she did on Mandy Rose? Fuck that was smooth.

She needs to stop going out there and playing pro wrestler and just be herself and do what shes good at, she can translate her judo into pro wrestling, all Brock does is suplexes ffs, so its not like its a must she has to go out there and do Samoan drops and ddt's and shit.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Golic’s question was more awkward than the answer. He literally asked her if she would go back in time. How more ridiculously could one phrase a question?

Max did what they do on First Take: he rambled on for like a minute without a question and then basically said ‘OK respond to my ramble.” He did ask a question the second time. But she’s got this CM Punk-like snarkiness to her that she thinks is cute or badass and it often comes off bad.

I’ve never been on the RR bandwagon in MMA or WWE. I see her getting basically no reactions after the initial “OMG she’s HERE” pop. I don’t see this experiment going very far.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

My god someone get her a manager before her mouth drives her WWE run into the ground


----------



## indydc (Jan 12, 2018)

I have a feeling the crowd is going to shit on her at the Raw post-Mania


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

This forum can be really toxic damn she hasn't even been in this business for a year she deserves too be given alot more time before she is crucified like this.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

She's trying 

She'll get better. Give it time.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Bobholly39 said:


> She's trying
> 
> She'll get better. Give it time.



Roman Reigns has gotten so much better.. People still hate him. It's unreal how much the Miz has improved.. He doesn't get his just due. My point is that once people have a certain perception of you, it is extremely difficult to change it. I know Ronda will get better. But it may be too little, too late by the time she does. I'm rooting for her


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah...Ronda CLEARLY gets triggered when asked about her MMA departure. I watched the first take interview; she definitely came off pretty bad imo. Max Kellerman didn't do anything wrong and simply asked her a simple question. Ronda, being a professional athlete and someone in the public eye doing a career change after 2 straight (one of them quick) losses in the sport she dominated should be prepared to be asked questions about her MMA career. If she can't answer it, just say "i appreciate the care about my MMA departure, it was a great time in my life but now the WWE is my new focus and move on."

SMH....lol

That said I noticed improvement on Raw in terms of her comfort on the mic. And personally i thought her red eyeliner was bad ass. I also wouldn't mind if she turned heel. Ronda, even if people think she's a one trick pony, could realistically beat the unholy hell out of a lot of the women in the locker room; she was a "Bad Girl" in UFC, she should be one in the WWE.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

Max Kellerman is one of the worst interviewers I have ever seen in my life, most people would need 1 or 2 sentences to ask a question but Max needs an entire paragraph, total fucking idiot, who he's been blowing all these years to stay in a job is a mystery.

But yeah Ronda is bad, won't be long now before she starts getting go away heat but the management have invested a lot of time and money in her so she'll be the next force fed contrived babyface.


----------



## Kenny Maria (Jan 16, 2018)

*Ronda's mainstream interviews are starting to become counterproductive for the WWE*

Yesterday she was on ESPN and gave two of the most awkward interviews I have ever seen and the online reaction has brought back alot if the contempt people had for ronda once she left ufc. Either Hunter needs to talk with her about how she responds to people questioning her attitude after losses or just book her on fluff piece type programs that won't constantly drag on her last two mma performances.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Ronda's mainstream interviews are starting to become counterproductive for the WWE*

There goes that "mainstream" word being thrown around again

If your mom, your girlfriend and your coworkers aren't all talking about it then it didn't happen in the mainstream


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Ronda's mainstream interviews are starting to become counterproductive for the WWE*



King Jesus said:


> There goes that "mainstream" word being thrown around again
> 
> If your mom, your girlfriend and your coworkers aren't all talking about it then it didn't happen in the mainstream


ESPN is pretty mainstream wouldn't you agree?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Ronda's mainstream interviews are starting to become counterproductive for the WWE*

Her interviews weren't awkward nor were they promotional interviews for WWE. She's being very earnest in her interviews. Why the hate on her for that?

They aren't counterproductive to WWE in any way. Unless you mean that she isn't some polished corporate drone in her interviews.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Ronda's mainstream interviews are starting to become counterproductive for the WWE*



zevel6 said:


> ESPN is pretty mainstream wouldn't you agree?


When there's a big game yes. Otherwise it caters to a specific bubble. Once again, it's simple, if your girlfriend, mother and coworkers aren't all talking about it then it didn't even register in the mainstream


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Ronda's mainstream interviews are starting to become counterproductive for the WWE*



King Jesus said:


> When there's a big game yes. Otherwise it caters to a specific bubble. Once again, it's simple, if your girlfriend, mother and coworkers aren't all talking about it then it didn't even register in the mainstream


My mom or girlfriend didn't talk about the superbowl. I guess the Superbowl isn't mainstream? lol

I get what you're saying but you're being a little over the top.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Ronda's mainstream interviews are starting to become counterproductive for the WWE*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> My mom or girlfriend didn't talk about the superbowl. I guess the Superbowl isn't mainstream? lol
> 
> I get what you're saying but you're being a little over the top.


Yeah, saying literally everything that Rousey does is BIG NEWS MAINSTREAM isn't over the top. I've worked in media and advertising dawg. Better yet I'm a guy who has a life and friends outside of the sports bubble. I know what's getting talked about and what's not. 

But as long as you get the point you should be fine.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda needs a lot of promo work. As long as you are serviceable on the mic, most people will embrace her. If she can't, give her a mouthpiece.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Here’s the thing. ESPN the network may have some sort of partnership with WWE but most of the actual talent on that network could not care less about pro wrestling and when having someone like Ronda on they might give lip service to her WWE run but what they really care about is UFC. It’s just like CM Punk waiting to do interviews and focus on MMA but all the interviewer cares about is his WWE past. Rousey is in the same boat only it’s Vice versa. I get why that annoys both of them but you are public figures that earned fame doing one thing and it’s only natural that people will ask about the background that made you famous.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Saintpat said:


> Golic’s question was more awkward than the answer. He literally asked her if she would go back in time.


No he doesn't. He asks her if she will go back in time, as in sometime down the road. People phrase the question like this all the time.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Ronda's mainstream interviews are starting to become counterproductive for the WWE*



King Jesus said:


> Yeah, saying literally everything that Rousey does is BIG NEWS MAINSTREAM isn't over the top. I've worked in media and advertising dawg. Better yet I'm a guy who has a life and friends outside of the sports bubble. I know what's getting talked about and what's not.
> 
> But as long as you get the point you should be fine.


Mainstream isn't what it was anymore. The world is over saturated with content now. It's not like a couple decades ago when everyone would watch Johnny Carson at night for example. 

It's pretty much impossible to be "known" by everyone in today's society. With cable cutting and people watching shows on the internet now, people only get exposed to what they want to watch. It's not like back in the day when we had not many choices. 

Ronda Rousey definitely "main stream" by 2018 standards. But I agree she definitely isn't "big news"


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

AlternateDemise said:


> No he doesn't. He asks her if she will go back in time, as in sometime down the road. People phrase the question like this all the time.


I’ve heard people ask “if you could go back in time ...” as in “if you could change something about your life.” I’ve never heard anyone ask that about returning to a vocation at some point in the FUTURE.

If he wants to know if she would possibly do MMA again, he should ask “Are you done for good with MMA, or is there a chance you’d do that again.” Not “Do you think you’ll ever go back in time?” or “Will you ever go back in time?” It was a stupidly worded question.



ClintDagger said:


> Here’s the thing. ESPN the network may have some sort of partnership with WWE but most of the actual talent on that network could not care less about pro wrestling and when having someone like Ronda on they might give lip service to her WWE run but what they really care about is UFC. It’s just like CM Punk waiting to do interviews and focus on MMA but all the interviewer cares about is his WWE past. Rousey is in the same boat only it’s Vice versa. I get why that annoys both of them but you are public figures that earned fame doing one thing and it’s only natural that people will ask about the background that made you famous.


I think RR would wreck CMP in a shoot MMA fight. At least if she solve that shifty crab walk attack.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

heizenberg the G said:


> This forum can be really toxic damn she hasn't even been in this business for a year she deserves too be given alot more time before she is crucified like this.


Sure. But whats atrocious is to get a wrestlemania match just because you used to knock ppl around in UFC and actually have no wrestling skills or even mic skills.

She's free to prove us all wrong though and she gets the prime stage to do so.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Ronda's mainstream interviews are starting to become counterproductive for the WWE*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Mainstream isn't what it was anymore. The world is over saturated with content now. It's not like a couple decades ago when everyone would watch Johnny Carson at night for example.
> 
> It's pretty much impossible to be "known" by everyone in today's society. With cable cutting and people watching shows on the internet now, people only get exposed to what they want to watch. It's not like back in the day when we had not many choices.
> 
> Ronda Rousey definitely "main stream" by 2018 standards. But I agree she definitely isn't "big news"


I actually agreed with everything until your last sentence. In fact I've been trying to explain this smarks for awhile now. Mainstream isn't what it used to be. It's not about media saturation, it's about media segmentation. Everyone is in their own bubble. That's why someone like pewdiepie has 61 million followers on YouTube and yet he's not exactly a mainstream star.

But you misunderstand - that doesn't _lower_ the bar for the mainstream. It raises the bar. To be mainstream in 2018 is to be almost universally recognized in all of the little bubbles. There are a few dozen living stars like that. I'm talking about Kardashians, Jay Z, Beyonce, DiCaprio.... That's the level of fame it takes for an individual to be considered "mainstream". Ronda Rousey is nowhere near that. She's like the pewdiepie of combat sports - at best


----------



## Skyblazer (Apr 14, 2017)

She looks so lost in all areas.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know pro wrestling is choreographed, but her wrestling is the most choreographed wrestling I have ever seen.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh dear the Ronda that I feared would show up is slowly starting to re-emerge. Now let me preface this statement with this, I am not at all against Ronda being in the wwe, I think she could be a wonderful short term 2 year shot in the arm and give the Women's division a large dose of mainstream publicity that it needs.

However for those of you like myself who have followed mma and in particular her run in strikeforce leading into her UFC tenure, Ronda had a knack of being a bit difficult during interviews to the extent of coming across like a real life heel. I think this was made far worse after her loss to Holly Holm where for a year she refused to do any media until she did that infamous interview with Ellen where she looked like a broken person. Then after that any media appearances she did , she would come across like an angry teenager who slam's the door if she does not get her own way. 

Now bear in mind what I just saw was a snippet of two interviews, So I would need to watch the rest to see how it continued, but in that glimpse I certainly started seeing the infamous Ronda that did not come across to well during the end of her time in the ufc


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Saintpat said:


> I’ve heard people ask “if you could go back in time ...” as in “if you could change something about your life.” I’ve never heard anyone ask that about returning to a vocation at some point in the FUTURE.


People ask it like that all the time...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> Looked like one of those Aikido demonstration shit in were a old man can block ton of enemies with one hand, cringe.


That shits real bruh!


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> People ask it like that all the time...


There needs to be a verbal comma, otherwise you ARE asking her if she could travel backwards in time.

"If you could go back, in time, and...." etc. Is how that should have been asked.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Ronda Rousey just had two awkward interviews with ESPN*

So Ronda did some interviews for ESPN promoting Mania and I have to say she seems like she has a chip on her shoulder.

I get that she's now a pro wrestler, but she became famous in the UFC so I do not think it's out of line for the interviewers to ask her MMA questions.

Some people are saying it's part of her character or gimmick. 

But I really doubt it.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Ronda Rousey just had two awkward interviews with ESPN*

I've not seen a better natural heel in a long time. Gives no fucks about being liked or cool!


----------



## rzrbaxfan (Mar 12, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> I’ve heard people ask “if you could go back in time ...” as in “if you could change something about your life.” I’ve never heard anyone ask that about returning to a vocation at some point in the FUTURE.
> 
> If he wants to know if she would possibly do MMA again, he should ask “Are you done for good with MMA, or is there a chance you’d do that again.” Not “Do you think you’ll ever go back in time?” or “Will you ever go back in time?” It was a stupidly worded question.
> 
> ...


I agree that Golic's phrasing what weird, but what he was asking was clear if you listen to what he said to set up the question. It's like she was off on another planet then floated back in to hear the last 5-6 words he said, then acted annoyed that she didn't know what he asked.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

I wonder how many plants will WWE pay to make Ronda look big


----------



## rzrbaxfan (Mar 12, 2010)

I hate the "what??" chant, but I'd love to see a smarky crowd "what??" all over her promos just to see her reaction.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I just think they need to send Ronda out for vocal projection training. If she could just deliver the same lines in a voice about twice as loud, it would be okay.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

I am unsure whether she is playing a character with this sarcastic, smarmy, irritating persona or whether she is actually like that but either way she isn't particularly endearing - especially given that she is supposed to be the face against Stephanie McMahon. If that is her legitimately then she has a massive attitude and needs to drop it. People won't want her on if she just RBFs them with one word answers.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

rzrbaxfan said:


> I hate the "what??" chant, but I'd love to see a smarky crowd "what??" all over her promos just to see her reaction.


They are already doing that


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Shoregrey said:


> There needs to be a verbal comma, otherwise you ARE asking her if she could travel backwards in time.
> 
> "If you could go back, in time, and...." etc. Is how that should have been asked.


No, there does not. She's not a child. Literally everyone watching knew what he meant. Not to mention, common sense comes into play. Why on earth would any person ask her that question? It was painfully obvious what he meant.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

michael_3165 said:


> I am unsure whether she is playing a character with this sarcastic, smarmy, irritating persona or whether she is actually like that but either way she isn't particularly endearing - especially given that she is supposed to be the face against Stephanie McMahon. If that is her legitimately then she has a massive attitude and needs to drop it. People won't want her on if she just RBFs them with one word answers.


She's actually fairly great in interviews and was quite nice on Ellen bout two weeks ago. I'm not sure what she's got going on though recently since WWE - It's a bit of a hit or miss it seems in interviews


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*






This woman is so unlikeable lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

She'd be better off with a mime gimmick. :trolldog


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

HAHAHAHAHA Is she clueless or is she hillarious on purpose?


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*



Mra22 said:


> This woman is so unlikeable lol


idk about that. She just seems really really dumb. Like retarded. She's a cute retard though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

I wish she can be like that on RAW. Those passive-aggressive rebuttals were something else. Top heel material. And it seems they flow naturally.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

Awkward, dumb, drama queen...no wonder WWE likes her.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

Guys.. I can't go back in time and not watch this video.. My brain hurts.. She is a fucking dolt..


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

Holly Holm scrambled the shit out of Ronda's brain cells.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

Is English her second language or is she just mentally handicapped?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

And here's me thinking she was savvy....


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

Give her a break guys. 

She's clearly hurt and heartbroken especially over her last MMA loss. It's still a very sore spot for her, and a grief that she clearly hasn't processed yet. The media especially the MMA media certainly didn't make it easy for her; every single one of them buried her every chance they got. 

It's those awful feelings that make her react the way that she did in that interview.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*



THE MAN said:


> She'd be better off with a mime gimmick. :trolldog


I remember reading they were going to give Candice Michelle a gimmick where her tongue got cut out, or something like that.

It's time to dust it off and give it to Ronda.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*



.MCH said:


> I remember reading they were going to give Candice Michelle a gimmick where her tongue got cut out, or something like that.
> 
> It's time to dust it off and give it to Ronda.


:lmao That gimmick would have been ridiculous.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

Holly and Amanda beat her straight stupid yo. :mj2


----------



## eggman26 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

God you're such a cuck. 
Ever heard of being gracious in victory and defeat? She was a bitch to all her opponents and wouldnt even accept a hand shake from beaten opponents, then when the shoe is on the other foot she goes into hiding then runs to Ellen to sympathy cry. Pathetic


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

Omg I love her. I want to see more lol. She is flawed perfection.

But wow, she's ultra-sensitive and hits back at every perceived shot at her, I guess it's part of her unique psychological profile that made her so good.

She perceives tiny things as a huge threat to her.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

First 5 seconds and I lost brain cells.

This...can't be real, right? It's fake...intentional, right?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

_*This interview was not awkward but ouch material. *_


----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

She isn't the brightest, or nicest person is she???

Fucking PR Disaster waiting to happen if you ask me...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

Meh, it's not as bad as people are making it out to be. She's just not a robot. I like people that don't just speak in general platitudes or sound like a corporate drone. Good for her. 

Why do people care if she is a gracious loser or a nice person?

I don't know who on here that has ever worked their ass of something and come up short, but having been there in my life with sports in particular it is a lot harder to swallow than you might think. It is also hard to say the right thing. I never wanted to shake hands with the teams that beat my teams in hockey playoffs I mean I did it but it wasn't out of respect for them it was more of a conditioned response. Once in the dressing room, everyone says terrible things and other stuff like that. I think it's okay to be sore about losing or being beat. Most of the time it motivates you to be better or work harder sometimes it just breaks your spirit and that's life.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*










Also...



.MCH said:


> I remember reading they were going to give Candice Michelle a gimmick where her tongue got cut out, or something like that.


I can't _imagine_ who's brainless idea that was...

:vince3


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

Wow, that was bad.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

I took it as Ronda was trying to come across as a smart ass but ended up looking like a dumb ass.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> Holly Holm scrambled the shit out of Ronda's brain cells.


And Nunes burn them...


----------



## sewagerat (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*

Honestly guys did you even hear the questions she was asked, wtf is she supposed to say, she said 'I don't know' to the fight again question which is a reasonable response. The other guys questions was out of this world, how is anyone meant to answer that, maybe some population psychologist could, it is what it is.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Awkward Ronda Rousey interview*



sewagerat said:


> Honestly guys did you even hear the questions she was asked, wtf is she supposed to say, she said 'I don't know' to the fight again question which is a reasonable response. The other guys questions was out of this world, how is anyone meant to answer that, maybe some population psychologist could, it is what it is.


I think it was a simple answer really. She could have said that you know people like to hype things up so much they get immensely disappointed that I'm a human too, and a loss in the octagon is always a possibility.

And English is my second language. I can't believe how she managed to misinterpret the first video question haha.


----------



## Reid2013 (Mar 13, 2014)

Her entire run has been abysmal, some of the worst acting and dialogue in WWE history. I don't even dislike her but her look, theme, promo cutting, acting etc are all an absolute shambles. Her interviews as well are also cringe.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The interview reminded me of the Rock trying to get into movies and people wanted to focus solely on his wrestling.
I'm surprised she didn't just end it.
She was fine on the Ellen Show when talking about wrestling and seemed to really enjoy it. She just seemed like she was being sarcastic with the guy for being annoying.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Did u watch Ronda's CRINGE wrestling with Dana yesterday?*



Perturbator said:


> I kinda hope they pull a swerve at Mania and have her screw Kurt and align with HHH/Steph.
> 
> Bitch Ronda > face Ronda all day


I suggested that a week or so ago. All the little marks were like nooooo.. why would Ronda ever lose?! She's gonna lose.

She should be Steph's guard dog for the next while as Steph runs roughshod over everyone. Put HHH largely out to pasture. 

Steph can do the talking, Ronda can practice her resting bitch face. Ronda will probably find someway to make that awkward too.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

She got a decent response from the Atlanta crowd to start with, but it's like every time she opens her mouth energy drains from whatever segment she's in.

For the love of God turn her heel and give her Heyman as a mouthpiece. This babyface act is going to be a terrible flop.


----------



## karkar (May 28, 2013)

*Chael Sonnen TRASHES Ronda Rousey For Her Embarrassing ESPN Interview!*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Chael Sonnen TRASHES Ronda Rousey For Her Embarrassing ESPN Interview!*

Oh look, it's that same obviously negatively biased picture in every Rousey thread you post, again.
Fantastic.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Chael Sonnen TRASHES Ronda Rousey For Her Embarrassing ESPN Interview!*

Chael talks absolute shite 99% of the time so who cares.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Chael Sonnen TRASHES Ronda Rousey For Her Embarrassing ESPN Interview!*

She did do poorly but hopefully she can get better.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Chael Sonnen TRASHES Ronda Rousey For Her Embarrassing ESPN Interview!*

*1 ON 1! 2 ON 1! IT DOESN'T MATTER! I'LL MAKE THEM ALL CALL 911*. - Chael Sonnen


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Maybe y'all just need to learn a little something called patience. She's getting more comfortable every week, and her theme fits her like a glove, I don't know how people think it doesn't.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh god. Ronda oh Ronda, that first one was CRINGEEE. He should've probably said, go back in DUE time to make her understand it better, thou I understood what he said.


----------



## eggman26 (Oct 9, 2017)

Praying she gets mentally abused with 'Holly Holm' And 'Man-Da Nu-Nes clap clap clapclapclap' during WM. Especially after she botches all her moves and gets booed worse than RR 2014 Roman Reigns.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

eggman26 said:


> Praying she gets mentally abused with 'Holly Holm' And 'Man-Da Nu-Nes clap clap clapclapclap' during WM. Especially after she botches all her moves and gets booed worse than RR 2014 Roman Reigns.


You people are so lame. Get over yourselves. She's always loved the business and she's showing up almost every week and she's getting better. No one's holding a gun to Vince's head and making him book her so high profile so soon. I'm sure all the fat european smarks there will have their virgin chants ready so they can go home and jerk it while tweeting Dave Meltzer.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

oh dear that interview question misunderstanding is terrible, one of those situations where shes acting like hes the idiot but everyone can see its her making a fool out of herself...

..mind you though he didnt word his question that well he shouldve said "in time would you consider going back?" but he said "would you consider going back in time?", most people would probably get what he saying but even then, he couldve been asking a theoretical question of would she go back in time and try UFC again instead of joining wwe....

....but I guess she didnt even get that because she answered literally.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jedah said:


> She got a decent response from the Atlanta crowd to start with, but it's like every time she opens her mouth energy drains from whatever segment she's in.
> 
> For the love of God turn her heel and give her Heyman as a mouthpiece. This babyface act is going to be a terrible flop.


Nooo. Keep her as a face. She will get better.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

She's got a long way to go. Shayna Blazser impressed me faster than Ronda has. Blaszer comes across as a thug and bully and you have an understanding of her character

Ronda's character is like an excited little girl around her favourite pop band... Then switches to angry bitch face on a whim, It's so cringe to watch.

I just hope by this time next year I am still not hoping she gets better.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

She’s one of the few people in the wwe that has actually be in a legitimate fight. Maybe they should follow Rhinda’s instincts on how to actually be tough.

Instead we have lame beta geeks writing scripts how to make her seem bad ass.

This company is so fucking backwards.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

People seriously need to stop with the Ronda is going to take over RAW. And next year's WM match is undefeated Ronda vs undefeated Asuka.

The girl just got choked slammed through a table by ..... STEPHANIE MCMAHON.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Chael Sonnen TRASHES Ronda Rousey For Her Embarrassing ESPN Interview!*



Hawkke said:


> Oh look, it's that same obviously negatively biased picture in every Rousey thread you post, again.
> Fantastic.


Or they could post about a hundred other pictures and videos and interviews that will make that look like a walk in the park. Just look at her train wreck wrestlemania promo tour. She's the definition of negativity. 

Baddest woman on the planet. :duck

Holm and Nunes and fact that she quit MMA because the competition is too tough proved otherwise. She's was MMA propaganda. Fought 12 tomato cans in 4 years. Whooo, frightening.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

eggman26 said:


> Praying she gets mentally abused with 'Holly Holm' And 'Man-Da Nu-Nes clap clap clapclapclap' during WM. Especially after she botches all her moves and gets booed worse than RR 2014 Roman Reigns.


Yeah that’ll show her! You’re a fucking tool.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Maybe y'all just need to learn a little something called patience. She's getting more comfortable every week, and her theme fits her like a glove, I don't know how people think it doesn't.


She is improving on the mic. She was absolutely cringe the first few appearances. This most recent one was just bad. It was markedly better than the ones before it. Maybe she can keep improving and be good by next Wrestlemania.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Chael Sonnen TRASHES Ronda Rousey For Her Embarrassing ESPN Interview!*



Zappers said:


> Or they could post about a hundred other pictures and videos and interviews that will make that look like a walk in the park. Just look at her train wreck wrestlemania promo tour. She's the definition of negativity.
> 
> Baddest woman on the planet. :duck
> 
> Holm and Nunes and fact that she quit MMA because the competition is too tough proved otherwise. She's was MMA propaganda. Fought 12 tomato cans in 4 years. Whooo, frightening.



It's nice to know I'm not the only MMA fan of The forum. You summed up Ronda to a tee.


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

im laughing so much at that first interview, i feel like thats how i'd answer.

'theres a possibility that i could go back in time?"
her face. looooool oh ronda.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I think most of us can agree that she's not ready for a WM match yet. I have nothing against her, but she just needs some more work. I'm just wondering how bad the crowd is gonna be for it.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Chael Sonnen TRASHES Ronda Rousey For Her Embarrassing ESPN Interview!*



PavelGaborik said:


> It's nice to know I'm not the only MMA fan of The forum. You summed up Ronda to a tee.


I'm a fan of both and I hope Rousey succeeds. I don't get this one or the other mentality.

Edit: In fact this whole, "she lost two fights, she's finished!" seems very dudebro, to me.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> She is improving on the mic. She was absolutely cringe the first few appearances. This most recent one was just bad. It was markedly better than the ones before it. Maybe she can keep improving and be good by next Wrestlemania.


Her promo seemed well-timed and paced to me.


----------



## Insideyourhead (Sep 20, 2017)

Her promo last night was good. She looked really comfortable.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Her "promo" last night wasn't awful. It was better. But nobody is pointing out, it was TAILORED MADE FOR RONDA, so she didn't look too stupid. It was set up EXACTLY like a MMA style fight promo conference. The table, opposite sides, trash talking, the stare down. etc... They did that purposely not to look cool, but to hide and cover for Ronda.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Chael Sonnen TRASHES Ronda Rousey For Her Embarrassing ESPN Interview!*



Zappers said:


> Or they could post about a hundred other pictures and videos and interviews that will make that look like a walk in the park. Just look at her train wreck wrestlemania promo tour. She's the definition of negativity.
> 
> Baddest woman on the planet. :duck
> 
> Holm and Nunes and fact that she quit MMA because the competition is too tough proved otherwise. She's was MMA propaganda. Fought 12 tomato cans in 4 years. Whooo, frightening.


At least it would be something different I suppose.


----------



## eggman26 (Oct 9, 2017)

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> Yeah that’ll show her! You’re a fucking tool.


All humans are Gods tools, if you're not religious and have abandoned God maybe you will 'go back in time' cuck :grin2:


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Last thursday I was watching WWE Main Event a observed a promo among Rousey, Angle and Absolution... Ronda is not ready for make promos yet.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

eggman26 said:


> All humans are Gods tools, if you're not religious and have abandoned God maybe you will 'go back in time' cuck :grin2:


What the fuck are you babbling on about? Your first comment was pretty obnoxious and this is even worse.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Chael Sonnen TRASHES Ronda Rousey For Her Embarrassing ESPN Interview!*



Shoregrey said:


> I'm a fan of both and I hope Rousey succeeds. I don't get this one or the other mentality.
> 
> Edit: In fact this whole, "she lost two fights, she's finished!" seems very dudebro, to me.


It's not that she lost two fights, it's the manner in which she lost them. She was horribly outclassed and looked like an absolute amateur in both contests. 

She was fed far too many tomato cans for my liking. Womens MMA evolved, Ronda didn't.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Balor fan said:


> I guess people were right..u can't have Ronda go out and have singles matches at the moment. She has a long way to go before she becomes a decent pro wrestler.


Pro wrestling really doesn't work in the way that you can just take any athlete even whether they have experience in rolling around a mat in a dojo or not and expect them to pick it up in a year or two. This is what WWE likes to boast on their videos they can do with the performance center but it's a lot of jive.

When the truth is, any veteran wrestler will tell you it takes a lot of moments getting your hind kicked or becoming well traveled before you even can get smartened up to the business.

And once you do, there's a further road ahead. Getting yourself accustomed as crisp and timed as possible. Nothing beats experience.

A company like WWE in theory shouldn't have time for unsmart workers who don't know the business and expect that fans would continue to put up with the ugliest looking botches and mishaps in front of a live audience and millions of viewers at home.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

She still fucked up that "ripping Steph's arm off" part.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

what I found funniest about that awful segment was how much it showed that Stephanie wears the trousers in her marriage (although I noticed that HHH didn't have a wedding ring on)...

when he was doing the usual "best signing in WWE history" you could see Stephanie staring at him and waiting for him to show any sign of knowing the whole thing is a load of crap and she would have told him off later 

everyone wanted rid of Vince but with Stephanie in charge things are going to get a whole lot worse


----------

